
Cave Complex Found Under Giza Pyramids - pg
http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/08/13/caves-giza.html
======
a2tech
The guy seems like a crackpot-if you look up his site its full of 'psychic
workshops' and other mumbo-jumbo. But still...deep in my geeky heart I totally
hope there's a huge cave complex under the pyramids full of traps and ancient
artifacts.

~~~
yannis
They make for interesting reading in between highly logical activities such as
javascript or python sessions. Somehow they can relax the brain, provided you
read them like fiction and consider dividing any 'truths' by pi*pi to arrive
at some remnants of possible unknown ancient events.

------
CWuestefeld
_We explored the caves before the air became too thin to continue._

"Thin air"? Those must be some very high-altitude caves. How in the world does
one encounter thin air underground?

But it sounds very Indiana Jones. Could be an interesting movie..

~~~
weaksauce
Maybe he is referring to the oxygen percentage. Thin meaning they could not go
on without special breathing apparatus.

~~~
madebylaw
I wonder how far ancient Egyptians could have gotten without breathing
apparatus? Or have the caves changed that much over time...

~~~
weaksauce
Good point, but I would guess that the caves ecosystems are in flux over time.
Another comment said something about guano being an influence so if the number
of bats back then was not near the number now then it is feasible that the
Egyptians could have gone further without breathing tools. That and the part
of the cave that the Egyptians went down might not have been the where the
present day explorers are trying to go.

------
aasarava
This guy may be making this up or exaggerating claims, as others here suggest.
But does it seem odd to anyone that Zahi Hawass can simply dismiss the claims
outright with the bizarre statement that "There are no new discoveries to be
made at Giza. We know everything about the plateau."

There is nothing left to be learned? Really?

As the head of Egypt's Supreme Council of Antiquities, Hawass has turned
Egyptology into a one-man show. If you watch any television coverage of a new
discovery related to ancient Egypt, it's Hawass who gets the interview and
Hawass who takes credit. Nowhere is there mention of the other people who work
at the digs, do the research, or interpret the results.

Maybe Hawass gets so much attention because reporters are lazy and don't try
to contact anyone else for an opinion (as opposed to Hawass insisting on being
the only spokesperson.) But the real danger is that Hawass's domination of the
field may be holding back other interpretations -- and insights.

------
ogdoad
Well I suppose most have been hoping, not for a complex of dirty caves under
the general Gizeh plateau, but for a big room under the Sphinx. At least I
have been. Then again, research in the summer of '9 and publication
immediately on September? Sounds fishy, but is a bit logical, coming from the
author of the Cygnus Mystery (knock-off theory based on the _general_ ideas of
Hancock & Bauval, themselves a bit stretching it).

Symbolist Egyptology still has a long way to go, and a lot of cuckoos to leave
behind I guess. Even so, Hawass' attitude has become truely totalitarian, and
reminds one of the late 19th century US Patent Office, or Royal Academy of
Sciences: We know everything, whatcha gonna say to us?

PS: The Rostau isn't directed downwards.

------
Ardit20
Venomous spiders! Why would any scientist dare go in there!

